# Smilies



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Wow look at all the new smilies:canada:Wonder why this one is there ?-O|o-


----------



## Admin (Jun 21, 2012)

Dunkem said:


> Wow look at all the new smilies:canada:Wonder why this one is there ?-O|o-


Glad you like them! :smile:


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

I like them tooO|*|-O-|/**|**\\-O<--/O\\---\\O:O--O--O::rotfl:-BaHa!-O*--opcorn::hippie:ainkiller::high5::rant::kev:layball::brick::help::faint:lane::juggle::noidea::flypig:just showing off a few good ones.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

:spy:


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

I personally am disgusted with the wide array of smiley faces. I think we should start a petition and delete our memberships. It was much easier using the previous set up for emoticons.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Greenhead_Slayer said:


> I personally am disgusted with the wide array of smiley faces. I think we should start a petition and delete our memberships. It was much easier using the previous set up for emoticons.


:blah::blabla:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

dexacollins said:


> Wow there's a lot of smilies here so cool. Any way I'm newbie here but despite of it I wanna ask if this forum has a thread on Banquet Facilities, this question might be good.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

:clap2:


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

:boink:


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

:grouphug:


----------

